# Motobecane Fantom Cross Team Titanium Cyclocross Bike?



## Kolelo (Jan 17, 2010)

The only review I found on this bike is two years old so I thought I'd ask about it?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_ti_x.htm

Obviously, it has great components for the price. 

What I am concerned about is whether the larger 61cm frame I need would be stiff enough for me.

Also, I am concerned about ordering from BD because I read some reports that the motobecane's geo. stats linked to the BD's site do not always match the actual bikes shipped.

Any feedback on the bike's stiffness/frame quality, etc. would be appreciated!


----------

